# Yurio stepped up, but he was exhausted.



## Nicalou (Dec 26, 2016)

My budgies aren't tame yet.
I had the cage open most of the day, being a student and full time teenager I spent almost all day in my room and that's where the bird cage is. Today Yurio flew out, usually my budgie pair just hop onto the perches outside the cage and chew the bark, he went round the room once then landed on my bed. I think Indie-Blue had something to do with it, he's moulting and it's made him a little bit moody. After flying out Yurio couldn't find his way back, I just left him to it, Indie-Blue was making a racket so I thought Yurio would find his way back soon enough. He didn't and landed on the floor. Knowing he was exhausted and probably stressed I stepped in, he reluctantly stepped up on my finger and I put him on a perch near the door of the cage so he could just hop in. I then gave them both a piece of millet and Yurio was fine.

I didn't grab him but I'm still wondering if this event will make Yurio more wary of my hands.


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

I don't think so since he chose to get on your hand. Trust me, they are perfectly capable of running away under those circumstances and/or biting you hard for even offering an assisting hand. 

Over time, they will get more proficient at finding their way back to their cages. Sometimes strategically placed ladders help even if they can fly.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The experience will not have made Yurio more wary of your hand since he chose to step up and allow you to assist him back to the cage. 
I'm sure he was happy to be back in his safe place after his big adventure. *


----------



## Nicalou (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks, you've made me feel a little better.


----------

